# Simple lunch



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yellowedge cheeks with a cajun lemon butter sauce, sliced mater and avocado. Perfect.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Where’s the rest of it?


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

jlw1972 said:


> Where’s the rest of it?


Simple must mean small....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Not a huge lunch eater.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> Not a huge lunch eater.


I can but feel much better when I eat light.

The cheeks look good.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

1/3 of the plate is edible.... hahaha


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

jlw1972 said:


> Where’s the rest of it?


i think he meant where's his. at least that's what i was thinking----and also why didn't i do that for lunch. looks good!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Where’s the rest of it?


Carbs ruin your buzz.


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Healthy living right there!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Cajun lemon butter sauce? Store bought? What is it?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Cajun lemon butter sauce? Store bought? What is it?


Butter, Slap yo Mama, fresh lemon juice and a touch of zest. Reduce and drizzle over the completed fish.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

How do y'all think he keeps his girlish figure? 

Looks great man!
Now lets see some Pomp recipes.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Mike, got bobo recipes??


----------

